# Plants and soil for glass pots



## bfhoney (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm toying with putting in a few glass pots. The ones you stick to the side with a suction cup. I will put them in a 100 gallon tank with medium light that I run ferts and co2 in. My thought was I can put them pretty high up so the plants will get a lot of light. Right now I have pretty easy plants, water sprite, anubias, amazon sword, pennywort, vals, java fern. But with that much light I was thinking I could try something a little more dramatic. Any sugestions ? I have plain gravel in the tank, maybe a fertil substrate in the pots as well?
The tank has a mix of tetras, some rasboras, a clown pleco, and a couple of otos. Nothing that will eat the plants. I'd love somthing that I could get to hang down in a cascade. I'm trying to impress my wife here. You know, trying to stay alive 
Thanks
BillS


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Most plants reach for more light, so they tend to grow towards the surface, not droop down into "darkness". I can't think of what would hang down and look like you want, but it will be interesting to see what others come up with. It is certainly an interesting idea!


----------

